# Emerson TV programming Remote



## schnebbles

Hi -

I've tried all the codes and can't get the remote programmed for the TV.

I can't remember where I put my manual - does anyone know how to do code search?

I just saw my book, but I'll be darned if I remember where!

If it matters, the TiVo is a Phillips R-10 I believe.

Thanks!


----------



## Edmund

To codesearch:

1. press and hold Directv & TV Power, until the light remains on
2. enter 0-9-9-9
3. keep pressing and releasing the CH UP key
4. if and when the Tv goes off
5. press enter to lock in code


----------



## schnebbles

Thank you very much, will try that.

Kathy


----------



## l2bengtrek

codeseraching should do the trick. I have an emerson tv/vhs/dvd combo in the living room and that method worked where all others didn't. It took about ten minutes of "searching", but it finally found one.


----------



## bruce316

I just did this a couple of days ago with an Emerson Lcd flat screen I bought at Walmart. None of the preprogramed codes worked so I did the search and got it on the third or fourth try, them hit enter and locked in the code.


----------



## Edmund

Yes there seems to be a code, I can't identify it yet. I know its 243 ch up presses into the codesearch. Code 2215 seems to share the same power command, but the vol doesn't work.

You can save yourself the time of searching, if your tivo remote doesn't accept code 0303, then the emerson code isn't in your remote.


----------



## poppagene

if you can't find your directv manual, you can always download a pdf version at directv's website manuals


----------



## curtisb

I just picked up the Emerson EWL3706. Tried all the emerson remote codes then found out they are same/similar to the Sylvania. In my case the 0008 code worked....


----------



## CleDvy

curtisb said:


> I just picked up the Emerson EWL3706. Tried all the emerson remote codes then found out they are same/similar to the Sylvania. In my case the 0008 code worked....


I also just picked up the Emerson EWL3706 37" LCD from Wal-Mart, and your code 0008 allowed me to control the TV power and volume.


----------



## Broncowolf1

I have the Toshiba SD-H400 and the Emerson EWL3706. The code 0171 worked for me.


----------



## Rok4

Man.. I just picked up this Emerson remote today, because I thought it looked so cool, because it's fricking huge. BUT IT DOESN'T WORK I tired it in all the TV's IN my house, and it only works on ONE! Pssh! DVD/And other TV's & anything else I tired on, IT SIMPLY JUST DOESN'T WORK!!! So frustrating!! I got the manual, but it's seems useless, and they don't even have a 1-800.. That I can call.
I have a Philips DVD in my room and a Konka TV that I want it to work on these two, (MOSTLY) and I tried all the codes, and I googled it?! But NOTHING.. the website with so called codes are useless.. or the search puts in a totally different place?! I don't know what to do! 

I bought so many Universal remotes and I never had this much of a problem with them.


----------



## Edmund

Right, the current line of emerson/ sylvania uses a codeset no other tv ever used before. So no preprogrammed remote, universal or oem has a preset code for them. Sorry, time for a learning remote.


----------



## rgoltsch

I just picked up an older Emerson TV on Craigslist for $20. I also couldn't get the remote code. I came here and saw someone else got code 0008 to work three years ago.

It worked for me tonight.

Thanks!
Ron


----------



## Edmund

for newer Emersons, the soon to be released RC65 White Directv remote has a new code that works with current Emerson/Sylvanias, code in the rc65 remote is 11864.


----------



## Mark H

Edmund is correct. The new Emerson TV uses code 11864 but you MUST get the RC65 remote. That code does NOT work with a RC64 remote. (I have both)


----------



## sherryaugustin

After 2 years I found the code that works on my Emerson TV that I purchased at Walmart on Black Friday. 11864. I found may websites that said you couldn't program the Direct TV remote to work with this inexpensive Emerson 32" TV and that I would have to live with 2 remotes. Tis is not the case. Thank you for posting the information. I hope it works for you too.


----------



## Edmund

the only directv remote with code 11864 is the rc65, only released in late 2009. This thread goes back 5 years.


----------



## MonkeyHouse98

I realize this is not really appropriate for this DirecTV form, but this thread had my problem & helped me find a solution.

I have two Series 3s & a Premiere XL, anyway I was luckily enough to get a Walmart Black Friday 40in Emerson TV only to discover that none of the 20 or so Emerson codes listed worked for my TiVo CL00212 remote. I scoured the internet and found this post concerning the wrong TiVo DVR, but same general problem.

Anyhow, I did the code search for the TV power & TV volume buttons (http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/292/kw/search). It was literally like one of the first five codes.

The TV input button required a little more work. I spent five minutes or so using search, but then shifted strategies to "learn" (http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/278). This took a little bit of knack, but got the TV input up and working.

Hope this helps somebody out there like this thread helped me!


----------



## calguy99

Edmund said:


> To codesearch:
> 
> 1. press and hold Directv & TV Power, until the light remains on
> 2. enter 0-9-9-9
> 3. keep pressing and releasing the CH UP key
> 4. if and when the Tv goes off
> 5. press enter to lock in code


Hi this method worked on an Emerson TV I purchased at Walmart it took 3 clicks of the CH UP key to get the correct code inputted. However, other commands like input ( switch from HDMI to other inputs )not working on the Tivo R10 remote.


----------



## betts4

Edmund said:


> To codesearch:
> 
> 1. press and hold Directv & TV Power, until the light remains on
> 2. enter 0-9-9-9
> 3. keep pressing and releasing the CH UP key
> 4. if and when the Tv goes off
> 5. press enter to lock in code


Just a bump to say Thank you!!! for this thread. I have a new emerson tv (from walmart) that I needed to set up tonight and the codesearch described above worked perfect.


----------



## k7aay

0001
0012
0013
0029
0033
0045
0048
0049
0051
0052
0091
0107
0132
0137
0139
0140
0141
0157
0158
0162
0184
0185
0186
0187
0188
0189
0190
0191
0192
0193
0194
0195
0196
0197
0198
0199
0200
0201
0202
0355

[TV Pwr+Tivo] #### [TV Pwr] 
[TV Pwr+Tivo] #### [TV Pwr] repeat til found

when found press
[Input] and move up and down to find desired input source
[Select]
[Vol Up/Vol Dn] 
[Enter] once all work.


----------

